# #7 Gewinnspiel Bier: Welches ist das Stärkste Bier der Klosterbrauerei?



## Christian.Siegler (14. Februar 2020)

Das Gewinnspiel geht in eine neue Runde! Diese Woche bitte auf folgende Frage antworten:

*Welches ist das Stärkste Bier, das die Klosterbrauerei anbietet? *HIER könnt Ihr spicken

Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum *20. Februa*r an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_Kommentare hier oder auf Facebook werden NICHT berücksichtigt.

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _

*In eigener Sache: Der ANGLERBOARD BIERSHOP*

Wie Ihr beim Anklicken der Links bestimmt schon gemerkt habt, seht Ihr im Shop das Anglerboard-Logo (https://anglerboard.klosterbrauerei.com). Hintergrund: Wir starten mit der Klosterbrauerei eine Kooperation. Von jedem Bier, das über diesen Anglerboard-Bier-Shop gekauft wird, kriegen wir einen kleinen Anteil ab. Für die Käufer kostet es keinen Cent mehr, uns hilft es, das Angebot hier für User weiter kostenfrei anzubieten. Wir planen für dieses Jahr auch schon die eine oder andere weitere Aktionab

Also: Wenn Euch der Bierdurst packt, kauft über diesen Link. Das löscht den Durst und hilft dem Anglerboardab

_*LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir, wer  die uralte Rezeptur des Schwarzen Abtes ersann? . Über einen Kasten Bier freuen darf sich Dennis Seebode aus Marklohe freuen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! _

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _


----------



## Michael.S (14. Februar 2020)

Dann sage ich mal *UrCraft Porter* mit 8,1 %


----------



## cyborg8 (17. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir, wer die uralte Rezeptur des Schwarzen Abtes _ersann_? . Über einen Kasten Bier freuen darf sich Dennis Seebode aus Marklohe freuen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Hallo @Christian.Siegler ,

Nur aus Neugierde: Wer ersann denn nun die uralte Rezeptur des Schwarzen Abtes? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Februar 2020)

cyborg8 schrieb:


> Hallo @Christian.Siegler ,
> 
> Nur aus Neugierde: Wer ersann denn nun die uralte Rezeptur des Schwarzen Abtes?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Der Neuzeller Abt Andreas! Wer sonst!!!


----------

